# BoSe dosage??



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

My doe Mimzi (due March 18th) suddenly went WAAAY down on her pasterns this last month... I'm assuming this is a Selenium deficiency? She has access to Selenium salt and Sweetlix loose minerals.... but I don't see her eating it much. What would the dosage be for BoSe? Does it look like that is what it is? 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I know this one...my vet's instructions on my bottle of bo-se are "Dose 3ml/100lbs, SQ no more then every 6 mos. Dose very small kids 1/4 ml SQ." I don't know if that is the problem with your doe...but...I've used it here with great results. She did tell me to remove other souces of selenium, though. She wasn't too worried about what was in the feed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been told 1cc per 40lbs


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok... thank you!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Dumb question alert! :doh: 



What does looking way down on her pasterns mean?


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I am assuming that the pasterns is some physical part of the body that you are noticing, but I have no idea.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

The pastern is right above the hoof.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

So what do you mean when you say down on her pasterns?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I got a question to if you dose with bose, you have to take their minerals away cause it has that in it to.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope - don't have to take the minerals away 

The bose injection is best because it is a slow release in the body compared to a fast "spurt" of the Selenium that they get from the gel.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Rogersfarm said:


> So what do you mean when you say down on her pasterns?


standing down on their pasterns instead of up on their hooves.

its like they are leaning in a way. Makes them walk funny


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, gotcha. Thanks Stacey.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Is this similar? 
My togg wether (back legs only) did this for about a week last year. We do hooves often so I thought it might be a mineral deficiency. At the time I could only get a SweetLix goat block. He has had the SweetLix Meatmaker (loose) for a long time now and he hasn't done it since. :scratch: 
I just gave my two does 1cc/40lb. The gall at the vet wrote on the bottle 1 cc/100lb but that didn't make since because the doctor left me a voice message earlier that day saying 1cc/40lb. I got online and sure enough...1cc/40lb. :GAAH:
Funny thing is...I was really hopeing for some good information because they just charged me $100.00 for 10mg of it!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

bleatinghearts said:


> Is this similar?
> My togg wether (back legs only) did this for about a week last year. We do hooves often so I thought it might be a mineral deficiency. At the time I could only get a SweetLix goat block. He has had the SweetLix Meatmaker (loose) for a long time now and he hasn't done it since. :scratch:
> I just gave my two does 1cc/40lb. The gall at the vet wrote on the bottle 1 cc/100lb but that didn't make since because the doctor left me a voice message earlier that day saying 1cc/40lb. I got online and sure enough...1cc/40lb. :GAAH:
> Funny thing is...I was really hopeing for some good information because they just charged me $100.00 for 10mg of it!


YIKES!!! Order it from Vetserv-usa.com You have to register and their shipping fees are INSANE.... but you can order all the RX drugs without a prescription.... so it makes it worth it if you get a lot of meds at once. I just got my bottle of BoSe 100ml for a little over $20 plus shipping.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Jess!
Sorry it took me a long time to figure out how to put a photo on. This is still very new to me.  I thought something was wierd. The vet on the message said she didn't know how much it would be for 10 mg but thought it would be cheap. Then I went in to pick it up, the doc. was on a farm call and the other gall said it would be $100.00. I showed her the inside of the bottom of my teeth for about 5 seconds! There went that role of fencing I was going to buy with that check!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, that looks very similar to my doe... she didn't look like that 2 months ago but she dropped down pretty suddenly... I'm hoping the BoSe helps her! I also think I've been trimming her hooves wrong though .... so I will be correcting that (hopefully) as well.


----------



## Mary Thomas (Feb 21, 2010)

So having a seleinum deficiency can ALSO make them go down on their pasterns??????????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

correct - selenium plays a big role in their over all strength of structure basically. 

its good to have a mineral with selenium in it available to the goats 24/7 (loose mineral not a block)


----------

